# Corsair shop Erfahrungen



## Jackey555 (3. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne etwas aus dem Corsair shop bestellen und hoffe diesbezüglich auf ein paar Erfahrungen. Evtl. lohnt auch eine Sammelbestellungen, da bereits eine andere Person mitbestellen möchte. 

Ich habe mal meinen fiktiven Warenkorb zusammengestellt. Hier mal ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht sind dort bereits *Steuern* und Versand veranschlagt. Erhebt der Zoll nun in Deutschland ebenfalls Steuern, oder ist das damit abgegolten? Wenn das damit bezahlt ist, wäre eine Sammelbestellung tatsächlich sinnvoll, da die Preise der Produkte ja wirklich im Rahmen sind.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei dieser Frage helfen.

LG


----------



## DumBaz (3. April 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, Sind Warensendungen aus dem Ausland bis zu einem Warenwert von Umgerechnet 150 Euronen Zoll/Steuerfrei.

Bei Sammelbestellungen würde Ich vorsichtig sein wenn der Warenwert die 150 Euronen überschreitet.

Edit:

Ruf doch einfach mal beim Zoll an, die haben ne Festnetznummer 

Zentrale Auskunft Telefon: 0351 44834-510


----------



## Jackey555 (3. April 2013)

Ok danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde da mal anrufen.


----------



## Jackey555 (4. April 2013)

Hallo, kurze Rückmeldung. Ich habe nun beim Zoll angerufen, evtl interessiert es ja noch jemanden.

Es ist grundsätzlich so:

bis 20 € - keine Einfuhrsteuer
50 - 150 € - es werden 19% Mwst. aufgeschlagen bei Einführ
ab 150 € - Es werden 19% Mwst. aufgeschlagen bei Einführ, evtl. noch  eine Drittlandssteuer, die sich jedoch nach Art der Ware richtet.

Bei Computerteilen gibt es keine Drittlandssteuer. Demnach muss man einfach noch die 19% aufschlagen.
Maßgeblich ist der Wert, der Ware + die im Ausland erhobenen Steuern + Versand.


----------



## DumBaz (5. April 2013)

Hey Jacky555

Danke erstmal für die Aufschlüsselung des Zolls.

Hast du auch nachgefragt wie das mit den Steuern ist, die eventuell schon gezahlt wurden im Zweitland?

Also Ware + Steuern (Ausland) = Zoll + 19% Märchensteuer?

Also Seitenteil (24,99$) + Porto/Verpackung (22,50$) + Steuern (USA 9.03$) = 56,52$ Bezahlt = Zoll + 19% Märchensteuer?
Das wären dann nochmals gut 11 (10,7388) Euronen die du dann an den Zoll abführen müstest.

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## Jackey555 (6. April 2013)

DumBaz schrieb:


> Hey Jacky555
> 
> Danke erstmal für die Aufschlüsselung des Zolls.
> 
> ...



Bitte, bitte. Jap exakt so ist es...


----------

